# Cwc-g10 Vs. Gs2000



## denslen (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi all-

I have one of each, both purchased from silvermans around the same time-probably will only keep one to knock around in-which one between the two is probably more durable? Battery hatch or no? tritium lume or luminova? does the date wheel cause any extra "wear and tear" on the movement in the GS2000? are there any design improvements in the GS2000?

thanks in advance

cheers

Derek


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

What's a GS2000









Got any pic's

Mike


----------



## denslen (Aug 15, 2007)

the general services 2000, essentially the G10 with a press on back, a date window and luminova instead of tritium

cheers,

Derek



MIKE said:


> What's a GS2000
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

I wondered if it was something like that, a new version of the G10.

Thanks

Mike


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

denslen said:


> Hi all-
> 
> I have one of each, both purchased from silvermans around the same time-probably will only keep one to knock around in-which one between the two is probably more durable? Battery hatch or no? tritium lume or luminova? does the date wheel cause any extra "wear and tear" on the movement in the GS2000? are there any design improvements in the GS2000?
> 
> ...


I'm no expert but the original G10 has been in use for years and is tried and tested. The GS2000 has a snap on case back which doesn't seem right to me. I chose the original G10 for this reason as well as it being a 'classic.' The GS 2000 does look nice though.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Running_man said:


> denslen said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all-
> ...


CWC state that the GS2000 is



> Current RAF issue, MOD required non-tritium and no battery hatch; in all other respects it is the same watch as the current British army watch with the added feature of the date function.
> 
> Clear, precise, long-lasting. Swiss made with Swiss parts to extremely high standards.
> 
> The battery hatch is a requirement by the MOD for the CWC General Service G10; it was not specified by the RAF for the GS 2000.


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

I've got both as well, I must say that the GS2000 gets alot more wrist time because of the date function. In all honesty, I think they're both more or less the same. The battery hatch makes it much easier for quick replacements. As for the GS2000, getting the back of is easy, getting it back on...now that's a different story.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> The battery hatch is a requirement by the MOD for the CWC General Service G10; it was not specified by the RAF for the GS 2000.


Im saying nothing about the engeneering capabilitites of the respective services


----------

